# Cant get big natural



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

What happens when you cant get bigger naturally anymore? Does your strength still increase and your size just come to a standstill?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

This wont ever happen.

You can always get a bit bigger until your hormone levels decline.

Have you tried bulking up to 350lb and then dieting down?

Sumo wrestlers have more lean mass than bodybuilders.......


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> What happens when you cant get bigger naturally anymore? Does your strength still increase and your size just come to a standstill?


 eat more. train harder. implement training to shock the system.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i think that most people who claim to have got to this point still have plenty of factors they could improve to bring more progress.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

What Con says. I was reading a few of Dante's (Doggcrapp trainings founder) and he spoke about exactly what Con is saying, a lot of people he knew got scary big and scary fat, then spent ages dieting down, but once it was done they were absolute monsters. He claims this is the absolute fastest way to achieve huge mass.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> What Con says. I was reading a few of Dante's (Doggcrapp trainings founder) and he spoke about exactly what Con is saying, a lot of people he knew got scary big and scary fat, then spent ages dieting down, but once it was done they were absolute monsters. He claims this is the absolute fastest way to achieve huge mass.


Wait... What? Im sure that not what con means because I have often stated people would benefit far greater just putting on sheer size, eating tonnes, lifting heavy then dieting down than trying do "lean bulk!"

But it has never been that popular on this board for some reason, have people changed there minds overnight? :confused1:


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> What Con says. I was reading a few of Dante's (Doggcrapp trainings founder) and he spoke about exactly what Con is saying, a lot of people he knew got scary big and scary fat, then spent ages dieting down, but once it was done they were absolute monsters. He claims this is the absolute fastest way to achieve huge mass.


Seems to be a bit of an ongoing debate about whether you gain more muscle at a quicker rate by piling on the weight as opposed to just eating what you 'need'.

I doubt getting scary fat just to ensure you're gaining at an optimum rate does your health any good though


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Hmmm I thought you could only get so big naturally because its a limit?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> This wont ever happen.
> 
> You can always get a bit bigger until your hormone levels decline.
> 
> ...


What age will my hormone levels start going down hill laney?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Your probably not there yet so don't worry


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> Hmmm I thought you could only get so big naturally because its a limit?


Yes maybe, I don't know for sure. I bet hardly any one has ever reached it though. Too easy to get hold of gear and start that instead.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Guys I know Im no way near there yet im only 18, I just wanted to know, its been playing on my mind.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think you'll ever hit an absolute limit naturally, it will just get to a point of diminishing returns


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

S_Tezza said:


> I don't think you'll ever hit an absolute limit naturally, it will just get to a point of diminishing returns


We all have genetic limitations, nobody knows their own limits and to be honest nobody ever will realise how far they can go naturally, because life is too short, and our young energetic/strong/healthy/whatever life, where our anabolic hormones are coarsing through our veins, is even shorter.

We dont stay 20 forever.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

joshnow said:


> charles poliquin has a set system he has observed from monitoring athletes and bodybuilders, if i can remember correctly he says to have a legit 21inch arm majority of people have to be over 300lbs and then diet down.
> 
> their are a few pro's who are exceptions to this rule, they are the genetically gifted lee priest etc.


certainly seems like an un-flawed system :lol:


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

joshnow said:


> http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/231/Bigger_Stronger_Arms_-_The_Poliquin_Way.aspx
> 
> this is the article that I read, took me ten minutes to find it again. :thumbup1:


I like that - "No wheels, no wings!" - in answer to the original question it depends what you class as big I guess, I'm weighing in at around 200lb at the moment which is 'big' compared to the average guy on the street, and people tell me I look big but consider I would like to add another 20lb or so before I personally would think I was a decent size.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You can only get so big naturally though. Most people have an upper genetic limit for the amount of muscle they can carry naturally - just look at the size of your average natural BB'er.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

You are @ the perfect age your GH & Test levels are @ there peek @ 18,

The only barrier will in the mind believing you can grow,

I gained a nice physic naturally only turned to the dark side @ 44 when the GH & Test levels had dropped off,

I Would say after 30 would be when things go down to a level where you may need a boost,

Unless of course you are going to compete in body building competitions


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

bayman said:


> You can only get so big naturally though. Most people have an upper genetic limit for the amount of muscle they can carry naturally - just look at the size of your average natural BB'er.


Of course, but how many people do you think actually hit that limit? Have a look at the top guys in natural BB competitions and I bet most people that think they have 'hit the limit' are nowhere near.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Some naturals arnt natural though... but i guess because slin and GH occurs naturally like creatine its ok


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

EchoSupplements said:


> Of course, but how many people do you think actually hit that limit? Have a look at the top guys in natural BB competitions and I bet most people that think they have 'hit the limit' are nowhere near.


It's not as far out as people are led to believe, most people think they can get huge mainly due to scewed perceptions because of people using steroids. You see very few people 200lb+ who are also lean (10% or lower) and natural.

This is a great article on the subject:

What's my genetic muscular potential?


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Some naturals arnt natural though... but i guess because slin and GH occurs naturally like creatine its ok


Bump


----------



## R11HNO (Dec 27, 2010)

I think there is a limit to how big you can get naturally without carrying to much body fat but the most important factor is your stay big for longer being natural.

http://hubpages.com/hub/Steroids-vs-Natuaral-body-building


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Some naturals arnt natural though... but i guess because slin and GH occurs naturally like creatine its ok


lol point taken but I don't think 200lb lean is by any stretch impossible (or even all that difficult tbh) with some dedication


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yup im currently around 215lb, granted a bit of fat but not that much so i do believe it's achievable as a natty, just depends on your frame and how much time you're willing to put in getting there.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont think its impossible, its just extremeley difficult.

Factors such as diet, training and sleeping strongly dicdate the results.

Realistically, you could keep getting bigger and bigger, your body just adapts to whats thrown at it.

Although genetically, you will be limited in someway, although your body still adapts.

IMO - No, its not impossible. Although, it may become more difficult to or easier to peak for certain individuals due to genetic build up.


----------

